# Cabulance?



## slloth (Sep 21, 2010)

Anybody heard anything?  I know they are transport and pretty much a taxi service but I'm getting desperate.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, just the name wants me to steer away from them in every facet.



If you are THAT desperate, get a job in a non-EMS related area and work that until you can get on with a more reputable service.





And I can't imagine too many scenarios where "Cablunace" is highly respected and regarded...


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Sep 21, 2010)

This has fail written all over it.


----------



## CAO (Sep 21, 2010)

This reminds of of an anecdote a teacher in high school told us.

See, he was really into Japanese culture.  Every chance he got, he was over there.  When he was there, he fell in love with a drink.  I can't remember exactly how he described it, but it was delicious.  He asked somebody why he couldn't find it in America, and he was told the name of the drink.

Calpis.  With our pronunciation, it sounds quite similar to bovine urination.

Sure, sure.  "What's in a name?" and all that.

But not knowing anything else, would you drink it if somebody offered?


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 22, 2010)

cabulance comfort is an ambulance company whose owner has a good sense of humor, who actually works on the rigs regularly. i have heard nothing bad about them. i know they do take some fairly long transports all over the state and also do bariatrics (sp), they also do alot of wheelchair service. they have decent to good equipment, once again i have heard nothing bad about them. right now any job is a good job.


----------



## Meursault (Sep 22, 2010)

I think it's a wonderful idea; urban 911 providers frequently gripe about people using ambulances as transport because it's "free". 

Enter Cabulance: Medicaid-covered taxi rides! Just stuff two paramedics into an ordinary cab, and you can palm all your system abusers off onto them. If you really need to justify the reimbursement, throw in a saline lock on the way!

Do any of our old-timers remember what things were like before EMTALA and whatever laws and regulations prevent EMTs from abandoning/refusing to transport patients? Was it really so much worse?



CAO said:


> Calpis.  With our pronunciation, it sounds quite similar to bovine urination.



I've always seen it as "Calpico"; I think "Calpis" is the company that produces it. The flavors I've had were pretty tasty. Odd aftertaste, though. You probably can get it in America; near me, at least, there are a number of places that sell it.


----------



## Aprz (Sep 22, 2010)

I just heard about them today from two (out of three) employees that recently quit. The two quitted because they were supposedly promised to be more than EMTs, and that never happened for the time they were there so they quit and started their own business *shrugs* (they didn't start an ambulance company, but they sell medical kits). They mentioned that the someone (who I think is the owner) was nice, but was very last minute (apparantly called the night/day before work to tell schedules?). The name is too corny for me, and that's enough to turn me away, haha. If I am to make a professional appearance for a company, I want that company to do a somewhat decent job for themselves too. The fact that three people quit in one day, and being told that they were given schedules at list minute tells me it's a mess, a hassle, and probably not worth while for me. If you apply, and get added onto the crew, let us know. I got the impression they are new and probably still working things out. Maybe they'll change the name eventually, haha?


----------



## CAO (Sep 22, 2010)

MrConspiracy said:


> I've always seen it as "Calpico"; I think "Calpis" is the company that produces it. The flavors I've had were pretty tasty. Odd aftertaste, though. You probably can get it in America; near me, at least, there are a number of places that sell it.



Could be.  I heard the story around 1999, so it's a little fuzzy.  Never bothered looking for it, but I think I'll give it a go now.


----------



## slloth (Sep 22, 2010)

Aprz said:


> They mentioned that the someone (who I think is the owner) was nice, but was very last minute (apparently called the night/day before work to tell schedules?). The name is too corny for me,



Yeah he said that they give customers up till 6PM to call in their appointments for the next day and then they schedule employees from there.  And yes the name was 50% of the reason I was hesitant to work there.


----------



## NorCal (Sep 22, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Wow, just the name wants me to steer away from them in every facet.



I wouldn't discount a company based on their name alone. I can remember a time when people felt a little start-up company named, "Google" had a stupid name and wouldn't amount too much.


----------



## firetender (Sep 22, 2010)

*What's in a name?*

What's wrong with arriving on the scene, evaluating a patient (after learning a little bit about insurance and state/federal coverages -- YES, actually learning something not related to blood and guts!) and telling the truth? 

"You really don't need to rack up an enormous bill to get seen properly. Give the Cabulance a call and see if they can't help you out. Here's their number."

You might have to get a document drawn up, like "Agreement no emergency transportation requested." form as opposed to "refuse treatment" but why in heaven's name would you discourage a concept that frees you to run more emergency calls, fills a need and provides an entry point for FNGs to learn the very basics of patient communication and care?

Perhaps "Canbulance"* would work. 

Let's define that as non-emergency transportation to or from a licensed medical facility as pre-scheduled or when requested by emergency personnel for patients needing further evaluation or treatment or entry into a secondary tier of medical intervention when other transportation is not available.

* Copyright, 2010, Russ Reina, a firetender


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 23, 2010)

*This service should be shunned:*

This would be like naming a security company "rent-a-cop."

The principals of the firm should go into comedy writing if that is what they want to do. People are tired of "shtick." Just like bystanders roles should be limited at an emergency scene to contacting 911, bearing witness and doing chest compressions, EMS organizations, public, private or volunteer should stay out of the performing arts.

They apparantly operate like a car service, they only bring in people when they have customers. Do they pay by the job?

They probably scrimp on exspences, cut corners,  and :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and moan if people have to use consumable items.

Any ambulance service should be able to estimate staffing levels. People should have set schedules they know about at least two weeks in advance (people have the right to a life) and should pay people paid by the hour while on duty.

Any transport service should operate as if each ride could turn into a 911 type scenario. 

OTHERWISE, THE PATIENT COULD JUST ahem T-A-K-E    A     C-A-B.........

I am all for humor, but in an ambulance service, it should have discretion, be in private, orally, and be on the situation only.

I know "cabulance" will fail. I advise the hispter-esque guffawing buffons who started it to leave any form of a public safety endeavor.

No EMT should work there. Ever.

Get a night job as a home health aide and search for a legitimate EMT position during the day....


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 23, 2010)

*And another thing.....*

If 'cabulance' is ever involved in a lawsuit, what kind of image/credibility will that entity convey to a jury by name alone......?


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 23, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cabulance

There is this company is WA:

http://citycabulance.com/wst_page5.html

They appear to be an ambulette comapny that does not emply emt's.

http://cabulance.com/

This is a listing service, again for ambulettes...

An ambulette company should not have a silly name either. Nor should it have any deritive of the word ambulance in its name.

There is nothing wrong with the ambulette profession.

But the company in the OP, are they an actual ambulance service that employs EMT's, or an ambulette...?


----------



## sono (Sep 23, 2010)

slloth said:


> Anybody heard anything?  I know they are transport and pretty much a taxi service but I'm getting desperate.



if you are getting desperate then do it.
do not listen to people who say stay clear because of so and so

there is nothing wrong with working a job you hate and looking for a better one at the same time


----------



## jms81 (Sep 25, 2010)

Cabulances are common here, and most of the private EMS companies operate them. Here they're wheel chair vans used to transport non emergent patients to Doctor appointments, etc. They don't use EMTs to run them here, just anyone who can pass a background check.


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 13, 2013)

I know this threat is old, but does anyone have any updates on Cabulance Comfort, San Ramon, CA? Any good things about them?

I don't know if they had BLS Ambulances when this thread was started, but it seems they do now. Just looking for more info on the company, although it may not be 911, seems like anything would be good to get my foot in the door and get some experience some how. 

Just curious

Thanks


----------



## Aprz (Jul 13, 2013)

I talked with one ex employee, and he had many negative things to say about them, and one piece of evidence that makes him very believable. I often say apply everywhere, but Cabulance, I would advise you to stay away.

I am sure you've seen my list.



Aprz said:


> ProTransport-1 (San Francisco, Oakland, Hayward, Richmond, Palo Alto, Pleasant Hill)
> Royal Ambulance (San Leandro, San Jose)
> Rural/Metro (San Jose (911), Pacheco (IFT), Hayward (IFT), Milpitas (IFT))
> Bayshore Ambulance *!!!WARNING!!! Annoying website* (Foster City, San Francisco, San Jose)
> ...


Keep trying.

It took me 13-months to get my first EMT job. I've been working as an EMT on an ambulance for 2-years now, and I still haven't done 911. Few are lucky enough to get into 911 quickly in this area.

Rural/Metro (Milpitas) is hiring EMTs for their Contra Costa area per their website. I wouldn't be surprised if Westmed Ambulance is still hiring because of their VMC contract (in San Jose), ProTransport-1 because of their Good Samaritan Hospital contract (also in San Jose), and Royal Ambulance because of their Regional San Jose contract (you guessed it, it's in San Jose). I applied for AMR Santa Rosa (known as "Sonoma Life Support" in Sonoma) a couple of weeks ago, and I haven't heard back, but the position is still open. Menlo Park Fire (I think that's in San Mateo County?) was hiring, so maybe some EMT positions will open up in San Mateo County (Bayshore, Falck, AMR) since I bet they'll likely take EMTs working on private ambulances near there.


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 13, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I talked with one ex employee, and he had many negative things to say about them, and one piece of evidence that makes him very believable. I often say apply everywhere, but Cabulance, I would advise you to stay away.



What exactly have you heard? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Jul 13, 2013)

I just don't know if I could work for a ambulance service called Cabulance. It's like the local transport service call Yellow Ambulance owned and ran by the same people that own the local Yellow Cab.


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 14, 2013)

I know the name and company isn't too well headed, but I need a job. If I can't get an EMT job then I'll be left to getting a job outside of the medical arena, probably retail or fast food industry. I'd rather get a job as an EMT and get some sort of experience. 

Just looking for more info on the company is all.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 14, 2013)

If you need a job you need a job. There's no harm in interviewing and working there, finding out it isn't somewhere you want to work and looking for somewhere else. At least you're employed at that point which not everyone can say in this country right now. Plus you said it yourself, many companies want or require experience...why not jump on an opportunity to start moving towards working for the ones you're really looking to work for?

Good luck!


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Robb!


----------



## tonic (Jul 29, 2013)

There is another company in the bay area called United Ambulance or United Plus based out of Foster City. If you are really desperate you can get a job there in an instant. Literally you have to be either retarded or like 4 feet tall to not get a job there. They do have 3 ambulances but are only operated by the more experienced crews. A lot of people get 4 or 5 months of experience then go to better companies like AMR or R/M. The company has a crazy turn-over rate because young and new EMT's join the company with the hopes of being on the ambulance, but they end up doing wheelchair calls in their many wheelchair vans. It's not a good company to work for (for several reasons), but if you're desperate you can get a job there and get some experience.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 30, 2013)

FWIW, there's also a cabulance in western MA (Pittsfield), mainly chair-car services, which ran an ambulance for a few years (closing 3 years ago), under a different name, same dispatch center...


----------

